# Timeshare Calendar Problem



## Art (Jan 31, 2017)

I clicked on the  link on the Advice  Menu for the Timeshare  Calendar, and ended up on the  Timeshare Marketplace  screen.  Is that just my problem  or is there a bad link?

Sorry for typo  in title   [_fixed_ - mg]

Art


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2017)

It may be directing you to the calendar that is on the Marketplace page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2017)

what is the link it is taking you to?

this is the link to the TUG planning calendar from the TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE drop down menu:

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2017)

ah nm, i see the issue...its a problem with the link on the advice page.  ill fix it.


----------



## Art (Jan 31, 2017)

I took another look at that screen and all  I see  is an empty space that says "Type a Resort Name or Locations" and a "View  Ads"  button to push.  If there is a calendar on  that page, it isn't obvious to me.

Brian, our messages crossed. I'm  glad you found it; I was reasonably certain  thant my  eyesight was still functioning 

Art


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

Not about a BBS feature.  Moving to About The Rest Of TUG.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there a 3 year calendar?  I have one now but it ends in 2017.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Is there a 3 year calendar?  I have one now but it ends in 2017.


you can change the years in the TUG calendar out to 8 years I believe  (top right hand corner)

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 4, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Is there a 3 year calendar?  I have one now but it ends in 2017.



Thank you, Brian.  I got it now!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 4, 2017)

Just be sure the timeshare you're interested in adheres to the "standard" calendar.  We own week 3 at Spicebush, and week 3 for Spicebush and its sister resort Swallowtail is what most everyplace else calls week 4.


----------



## terces (Apr 29, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> what is the link it is taking you to?
> 
> this is the link to the TUG planning calendar from the TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE drop down menu:
> 
> http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx


I have read in a few places that a week #53 has been added in some places. I can't imagine how that works, but is there another calendar that includes this phantom 53rd week?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2017)

it only happens in certain years where the year ends/begins on days that could realistically cover either hte last week of the previous year, or the first week of the next year.

you can see a week 53 option for 2016.


----------

